# Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Mauspad?



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

*Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Mauspad?*

Moin,
da mich einige Punkte an meiner Kone [+] stören, suche ich nach einer 2 alternativen Maus die folgende Eigenschaften hat:
1) Kabellos
2) Sie muss eine andere Grundform als die Kone [+] haben
3) Sollte möglichst günstig sein ( Ich will keine 100€ für eine Maus ausgeben).

Und könnt ihr noch ein Mauspad empfeheln welches nicht aus Stoff ist.


----------



## HereIsJohnny (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Warst du denn ansonsten mit der Kone+ zufrieden? Wenn ja, wär die Pyra wireless von roccat doch möglicherweise was für dich?

Zum Mauspad kann ich nix sagen, ich hab sowas noch nie benutzt.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Schade das sich nicht mehr dazu äußern.

Ich bin noch auf diese gestoßen:Razer Mamba - Wireless Gaming Mouse | Razer Online Shop und die Logitech G700 gestoßen, die in ihrer Form, allerdings der Kone [+] ähnelen.

Was ist als Pad vom Alumic von Roccat zu halten?


----------



## Punx (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Ich bin kein großer Fan von Roccat und Razer. Sind beide leider zu teuer für das was sie bieten. 

Was ich mich allerdings frage ist warum es eine kablellose Gamingmaus (irgendwie widerspricht sich das ja) sein soll. Nager ohne Kabel brauchen einen Akku, sind also schwerer, müssen geladen werden und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Signalübertragung nicht so gut funktioniert wie mit einem Kabel. Gibts da einen speziellen Grund warum die Maus kabellos sein muss? 

Als Mauspad kann ich dir das Zowie Swift empfehlen, habe es selber, super Teil, leider etwas teuer, aber meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich. Zum Roccat Alumic kann ich dir nichts sagen, habe keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Alupads, bzw. dem Roccatpad selbst. In der neuen PCGH ist auch ne Überischt über Mauspads drin, würde dir empfehlen dir diese mal anzusehen.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Ich mag Razer auch nicht so, Roccat ist noch iO

Deswegen habe ich ja gefragt ob das Alumic schon einer  benutzt hat die PCGH habe ich gelesen.


Kabellos weil der PC links von mir steht und die Maus rechts da  ist das Kabel recht kurz bzw liegt im Weg rum.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Die G700 ist schon ein tolles Teil und kann mit Kabel ohne Akku oder halt mit betrieben werden. Sie ist halt net sooo billig aber lohnen tut sie sich schon.


----------



## Punx (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> ... Kabellos weil der PC links von mir steht und die Maus rechts da  ist das Kabel recht kurz bzw liegt im Weg rum.



Warum kaufst du dir nicht einfach ein USB-Verlängerungskabel? Deutlich billiger als eine neue Maus.


----------



## gh0st76 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Kabellos und Gaming gehen schon. Hab selber die G700 und die alte Mamba hier. Da ist nichts mit Verbindungsabbrüchen. Funktionieren ohne Probleme. Das Roccat Alupad würde ich nicht kaufen. Ist einfach eine Aluplatte mit Kunststoffüberzug. Wenn es ein Alupad sein soll, dann so eins hier.

alugraphics® | Gaming Mauspads | designerPRO | alugraphics gamerPRO basic - alugraphics® - Exklusive Mauspads aus Aluminium


----------



## moparcrazy (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Verlängerungskabel? Wie uncool ist das denn!
Von mir auch ne klare Empfehlung für die G700, beste kabellose die ich je hatte.
Zu Metall- oder Plastik-Pad's kann ich nichts sagen sind mir alle zu laut.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Die g700 sieht mit aber recht ähnlich zur Kone[+] aus, oder täusche ich mich da?

Was ist vo der hier zu halten:R.A.T. 9?

Verlängerungskabel, habe ich eins für den Wlansrick und brauche eins für den Drucker, desegen keine Alternative!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Die RAT hat leider einen Sensor der Probleme macht, kann zu laggs kommen. Also der schaltet sich einfach ab! Hab selber die G700 und ist schon einer der besten Gamer Mäuse ohne Kabel da gibts nix dran zu rütteln.


----------



## moparcrazy (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> 3) Sollte möglichst günstig sein ( Ich will keine 100€ für eine Maus ausgeben).


 R.A.T.9 Was ist aus Punkt 3 geworden?


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Ansich gilt der noch oder ich bleibe weiterhin bei meiner BW zum Tippen und könnte dann etwas mehr Geld ausgeben.


----------



## moparcrazy (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Zur R.A.T.9 kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, aber ich habe hier auch noch die R.A.T.7 und mit der war ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Die Rat9 schient noch recht neu zu sein.

Verwendet sie den gleichen Sensor wie die Rat 7?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Vielleicht wirfst du mal einen Blick auf die MS Sidewinder X8.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Rat9 schient noch recht neu zu sein.
> 
> Verwendet sie den gleichen Sensor wie die Rat 7?


 
Nicht der selbe Sensor, der vom der 9er hat eine höhere Auflösung. Aber dennoch kann er Probleme machen muss aber nicht. Gibts genug Berichte im iNet drüber kannst ja mal googeln!


----------



## moparcrazy (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Glaube die kamen ziemlich zeitgleich raus. Nach den technischen Infos  die ich finde müssten die Sensoren gleich sein. Beide: 5600 dpi, 50G Beschleunigung, 6m/s Geschwindigkeit, 1000 Hz Abfragerate.
Sonstige Ausstattung und Funktionen auch identisch. Also die R.A.T.9 ist quasi die R.A.T.7 nur ohne Kabel.
Kann aber durchaus sein  das irgendeine Stromsparfunktion einem den Spaß verhagelt und ständig  den Sensor ausschaltet...


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Die Rat 9 scheint spezielle Akkus zu benutzen(Quelle), da wären mir normale lieber bzw sogar Pflicht.

Da man nie weiß wie lange es solche Akkus geben wird!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Die Sidewinder würde normale Akkus nutzen, aber ist ja wohl uninteressant


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Die Sidewinder ähnelt in ihrer Form, allerdings der meiner jetzigen Maus, deswegen  uninteressant.


----------



## moparcrazy (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Die Sidewinder X8 kann ich persönlich nicht Empfehlen. Steht hier in  meiner Vitrine als Mahnung nie wieder eine Kabellose Maus zu Kaufen... 
...bis mich die G700 eines besseren Belehrte.
Die X8 hatte hier bei mir so fiese laggs das es echt nicht zu ertragen  war. Dachte erst ich hätte ein Montagsmodell erwischt doch auch  zweimaliger Tausch brachte keine Besserung. Das kuriose sie machte das  nur auf dem Desktop, Ingame hatte ich nie Probleme. Habe im Netz auch  nie etwas über ein ähnliches Problem gelesen.


----------



## Skeksis (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Wie belegt ihr eigenltich bei der G700 die Tasten außerhalb der normalen Daumentasten? Ich krieg denen ihre ursprüngliche Belegung nicht ausgetrieben. So öffnet G8 z.B. andauernd nen neuen Browser.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Nachdem ich kurz nachgeschaut habe scheint auch die Mamba keine Standartbattereien/akkus zu benutzen.

Also haben wir nur noch die Logitech und bedingt die MS.

Oder habr ihr noch weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*



Skeksis schrieb:


> Wie belegt ihr eigenltich bei der G700 die Tasten außerhalb der normalen Daumentasten? Ich krieg denen ihre ursprüngliche Belegung nicht ausgetrieben. So öffnet G8 z.B. andauernd nen neuen Browser.


 
Ganz einfach die Taste auswählen und dann rechts oben die entsprechende Funktion zu ordnen. Aber vorsicht du musst auch links oben das richtige Profil auswählen dort steht er nämlich immer Standard mäßig auf "General".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Liege ich richtig mit meiner Meinung das es keine gute Idee ist eine Maus mit nicht Standart-Akkus zu kaufen.

Ist es wahrscheinlich das die G700 einen Nachfolger bekommt, der bald heraus kommt?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Verlängerungskabel, habe ich eins für den Wlansrick und brauche eins für den Drucker, desegen keine Alternative!


 
hä 




turbosnake schrieb:


> Liege ich richtig mit meiner Meinung das es keine gute Idee ist eine Maus mit nicht Standart-Akkus zu kaufen.
> 
> Ist es wahrscheinlich das die G700 einen Nachfolger bekommt, der bald heraus kommt?


 
Dir wurden hier schon viele empfohlen und mein Gott es geht um eine Maus  Nicht um einen Lebenslangen und bindenden Vertrag...
Kauf die dei G700 und werde glücklich


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Das ist mir klar und es wäre etwas schlecht wenn innerhalb der nächsten 2 3 Monate der Nachfolger kommt und dieser besser ist als die g700, vorallem für mich persönlich.

Ich werde mal heute später mal in den Sat gehen und schauen was sie dort haben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Also mir ist nicht bekannt das es so bald einen Nachfolger der G700 gibt. Auf jeden Fall hat Logitech nichts der gleichen bekannt gegeben!


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Ich war heute mal im Sat um mir die Mäuse anzuschauen, allerdings waren nur die G700 und Mamba da.
Fassen sich beide nicht schlecht an, allerdings haben sie anderer Formen.

Nur habe ich das Gefühl das wie bei meiner jetzigen Maus auch mit dem kleinen Finger auf dem Pad "rumschleift" was nicht angehnem ist. Die Rat 9 hat doch auch auflagen für beide Seite.
Ich könnte ihn natürlich auch anderes halten.


----------



## Intel!...Ivybridge?! (8. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Rat9 schient noch recht neu zu sein.
> 
> Verwendet sie den gleichen Sensor wie die Rat 7?


Ja denn es ist die wireless version der RAt 7 ich benutze diese selber und bin sehr zufrieden :
KEINE verbindungsabbrüche..
2 akkus der eine in der maus der andere wird im signalempfänger aufgeladen für 24/7 gaming die maus beginnt zu blinken wenns <10% werden und hält dann aber noch locker ne runde Bf3 oder ähnliches aus.

von wegen Reaktionszeit: <0.01s ( habs mal mit nem Programm überprüft wo man ne Maustaste und ne Tastaturtaste (bei mit mit kabel^^) drücken muss und die Differenz wird gemessen.. meist war die Maus schneller).
2 Makros + precision Taste (dpi werden runtergeschraubt) maus lässt sich zwischen 3 Modes/Profilen umschalten (mit einer Taste an der Maus) und zwischen 4 dpi modes umschalten (andere Taste^^)

es gibt Aufsätze die sich ergonomisch, an die Hand ,anpassen lassen und Gewichte. 
also alles zusammen eine wirklich gute RATTE. wer weniger Geld ausgeben will muss wirklich zur RAT 7 greifen welche allerdings mit Kabel ist..
Mich persöhnlich störte dies da es zuerst eine Notebook Maus sein sollte..


----------



## moparcrazy (8. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich könnte *ihn* natürlich auch anderes halten.


 Gibt sogar Leute die *ihn* gar nicht halten, die lassen's einfach laufen.


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

ich glaube wir meinen andere Dinge.
besser wäre gewesen  
Ich könnte *sie* natürlich auch anderes halten.

das wäre dann zu 100% klar gewesen.

Rat9 und Mamba ahbe doch den gleichen Sensor, oder?


----------



## Intel!...Ivybridge?! (9. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> ich glaube wir meinen andere Dinge.
> besser wäre gewesen
> Ich könnte *sie* natürlich auch anderes halten.
> 
> ...


 die mamba hat doch das dual sensor gedönns was die 130€ startpresi rechtfertigen sollte aber dennoch verbuggt war...
die Rat hat einen empfindlichen sensor der mit allerding (trotz versifftem mauspad) nochkeine Probleme gemacht hat


----------



## gh0st76 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*



Intel!...Ivybridge?! schrieb:


> die mamba hat doch das dual sensor gedönns was die 130€ startpresi rechtfertigen sollte aber dennoch verbuggt war...
> die Rat hat einen empfindlichen sensor der mit allerding (trotz versifftem mauspad) nochkeine Probleme gemacht hat


 

Mamba und Rat 7 und 9 haben beide den Phillips Twin - Eye. Nur das bei der neuen Mamba halt ein 2. optischer Sensor dazu gekommen ist für die Liftoff Distance. Der Z - Axis Bug bleibt aber bei allen Mäusen mit dem Twin - Eye.


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Kannst du es mal erkären/eine gute verlinken. Wegen dem Bug.


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Als ich nochmal im Sat war, ist mir eingefallen was mich an der Rat gestört hat, nämlich die bewegliche Daumenauflage.
Das heißt ich werde  mit die g700 holen, hat im Sat sogar mit knapp unter 70€ einen normalen Preis.


Sind eingentlich Akkus dabei?


----------



## danomat (11. November 2011)

Nix geht über eine mx1100. Liegt perfekt in der Hand. Die wird auch noch ein paar Jährchen gequält.  Hab die mit aa Batterien. Hält ewig


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Als ich nochmal im Sat war, ist mir eingefallen was mich an der Rat gestört hat, nämlich die bewegliche Daumenauflage.
> Das heißt ich werde  mit die g700 holen, hat im Sat sogar mit knapp unter 70€ einen normalen Preis.
> 
> 
> Sind eingentlich Akkus dabei?



Ja ist ein Akku dabei, ist aber ein AA also kannst dir Ersatz Akkus dazu holen oder die nehmen die du schon hast.


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Gut.
Wann lädt der Akku auf?
Nur wenn der PC an ist oder auch im "Energie spar"Modus?

Mein aktuellerr Monitor hat sinnloserweise USB Ports, die zwar Strom haben, aber keine Verbindung zum PC, könnte ich sie auch daran aufladen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Solang der USB Port unter Strom steht läd der Akku auf, selbst wenn die Maus im Energiesparmodus ist!
Bei meinem PC läd er die G700 auch wenn der PC aus ist, das hängt aber vom Mainboard ab.


----------



## gh0st76 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Kannst du es mal erkären/eine gute verlinken. Wegen dem Bug.


 Razer Imperator Z-axies issue - YouTube
Andere Maus aber gleicher Sensor.


----------



## turbosnake (12. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt?*

Dann werde ich mir heute die G700 holen. 

Bleibt nur noch das Pad, oder ist es egal welches man benutzt?

Edit: Welche Auswirkung hat Knopf hinter dem Mausrad?
   kann man damit die Modi des Scrollrades umstellen, zu fühlt es sich für mich an


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Mauspad?*

Ja mit dem Knopf kanns du die Rasterung aus schalten. Beim Surven ist es ganz angenehm wenn du so schwups ne Seite nach unten Scrollen kannst. Das Rad läuft sogar weiter wenn du ihm einen richtigen schub gibst.
Beim zocken ist es natürlich besser die Rasterung wieder ein zu schalten, versteht sich.


----------



## turbosnake (12. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Mauspad?*

Die maus fühlt sich besser als die Kone[+], vorallem der Daumen!
Was taugt diesers Mauspad-:http://www.amazon.de/SteelSeries-63200-Mousepad-4HD/dp/B002J9G5AE?

Gibt es eigentlich ein Skyrim Mauspad?


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Mauspad?*

Mein Fazit nach einigen Tagen:
Die Maus ist besser als die Kone [+] und fühlt sich auch besser an. Ich muss mich nur noch an die Tasten gewöhnen und sie vernüftig belegen zB in Skyrim.

Bleibt die Frage nach dem Mauspad.


----------



## gh0st76 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Mauspad?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage nach dem Mauspad.


 
Zowie Swift wenn es Hartplastik sein soll oder das Zowie G-TF Speed wenn es ein richtig gutes Stoffpad werden soll.


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Mauspad?*

Am liebsten hätte ich ja ein Sykrim-Mouspad, aber sowas gibt es leider nicht oder ich finde es nicht.


----------



## Skeksis (17. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Mauspad?*

Jo, die Zowie Dinger sind toll. Und wenn man vom Preis und der Öberfläche der Celeritas absieht, machen die erstaunlich viel richtig bei Zowie. Oder die ganz großen machen zu viel falsch um sich die Enthusiasten als Kunden zu halten. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Mauspad?*



Skeksis schrieb:


> Jo, die Zowie Dinger sind toll. Und wenn man vom Preis und der Öberfläche der Celeritas absieht, machen die erstaunlich viel richtig bei Zowie. Oder die ganz großen machen zu viel falsch um sich die Enthusiasten als Kunden zu halten. Schade eigentlich.


 
Ich denke mal eher das die großen vieles falsch machen wenn man mal Roccat oder Razer sieht. Viel Bling Bling aber teilweise grottige Qualität. Aber Razer hat ja gelernt und lässt bei den Stoffpads jetzt auch die Ränder umsticken. Aber Zowie hat als neue Firma wirklich verdammt viel richtig gemacht was die Hardware angeht.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (17. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Mauspad?*

das zowie swift kann man mit der g700 nur empfehlen, hab die kombi seit fast nem jahr nun in benutzung


----------



## Skeksis (17. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Mauspad?*

Sie machen aber halt auch einiges falsch @Zowie. Die Oberflächenstrukturen der EC1 (Seiten) und der Celeritas gehen halt eigentlich gar nicht. Aber dafür stimmt der Inhalt eben einfach. Ich hab, glaub auch schon mehrfach erwähnt (plus Review) auf der Arbeit die Zowie und zu Hause ne Filco. Beides sind wirklich gute Bretter, hätte die Zowie die gleiche Oberflächenstruktur wie die Filco würde sie aber nicht nur wertiger wirken, sie wäre auch nicht so ein Staubmagnet. Von den Keycaps die nach 3 Tagen schlimmer aussehen als bei meiner Filco bis heute fang ich besser erst gar nicht an. Ich find diesen "reduce to the max" Gedanken im Grunde super, nur was die äußere Gestaltung angeht müssen Zowie noch was lernen. Die Verarbeitung ist bei allen Produkten gut bis tadellos. Aber dieses eine dicke oben erwähnte Manko stört mich immer an den Dingern.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (17. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Mauspad?*

und was hat die oberfläche einer tastatur und die oberfläche einer maus nun bitte mit nem mauspad zu tun das ganz andere ansprüche an die oberfläche hat ?


----------



## Skeksis (17. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Mauspad?*

ja nix. Die Zowie Mauspads sind einfach rundum gut.

Aber wir sprachen ja (teilweise) nicht nur von Mauspads sondern von Zowie im Allgemeinen.


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Mauspad?*

Mit dem Mouspad werde ich noch warte solange muss das Stoffpad noch bleiben!

Wenn es Rad komplett entsperrt ist dreht es ziemlich lange weiter, dabei nervt das Geräusch!
Was kann man dagegen tun?


----------



## moparcrazy (20. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Mauspad?*

Das Rad nicht entsperren... oder Das Rad nicht benutzen wenn es entsperrt ist... 

btw Bei mir gibt's gar kein Geräusch wenn das Rad entsperrt ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Mauspad?*

Was für ein Geräusch soll das sein? Ich hab sie ja auch und wenn es entsperrt ist und  man dem Rad einen Schubs gibt ist man in null Komma nix auf der unteren Seite, besonders bei großen ist es doch recht hilfreich es zu entsperren.


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Mauspad?*

Wenn  ich es schnell drehen hört man ein "schleifen" scheint vom Lager das Mausrades zu kommen.

Hatte beim ersten mal nicht daran gedacht das ich es entsperrt hatte  und realtiv schnell dran gedreht bzw angestoßen.


----------



## moparcrazy (20. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Mauspad?*

Hiermit flutscht es: Blausiegel Gleitgel 80 ml in Spender: Amazon.de: Drogerie & Körperpflege


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

*AW: Kabellose Zockermaus- Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Mauspad?*

Deine Tipps sind die beste.......................not, aber die witztigsten.


----------

